# Banana Plant



## PlantNewbie (Dec 4, 2009)

Does anyone know the cause of what might turn a banana plant's leave yellow? Theres 5 leaves on it atm and only one is yellow. It's directly underneath the light so I don't think its the light problem.

Also, if I want to propagate it how would I go about doing it?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It could be just an old leaf that is dying off, to be replaced by another. Or, it could be a nutrient defficiency. What are you tank specs? (Lighting, gallons, ferts, CO2, fish load, water quality? ) The more info available, the more accurate info you can find.


----------



## menguyen (Jun 21, 2009)

im thinking it is an old leave dying off too. i know it'll self propagate once its sending out "lillies" which will start developing those tubules and then drop off and turn into a new plant


----------

